# poly sway bar bushings?



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Unless your upgrading the stock bar I don't really see a benefit doing it. But if you must you can make your own poly parts


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Look up energy suspension. They make all kinds of poly parts and may have what your looking for or something comparable.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Look up energy suspension. They make all kinds of poly parts and may have what your looking for or something comparable.


Called them and no good. I am wondering if our swaybar is on other vehicles. They dont make it yet but might in the future. They do make it for the Malibu but not sure if it is the same swaybar.


----------

